# Check out this ash



## priorwomanmarine

This is a Camacho Candela that Daniel so graciously gifted me. Awesome smoke.


----------



## doomXsaloon

WTF!??? That's quite a trick! Well done!!


----------



## Trilobyte

Very impressive.


----------



## PaulE

Nice :thumb:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Damn Linda, you have a sweet ASH!!!!

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## bob-o

WOW!:smoke:


----------



## priorwomanmarine

lol


----------



## Staxed

wow, that ash doesn't even look firm enough to hold on like that...


----------



## Fuzzy

Nice ash and the nail polish looks good, too.


----------



## priorwomanmarine

I was amazed at it myself.


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Thanks Bruce lol


----------



## Staxed

weird double post...


----------



## IBEW

That is amazing!
Fantastic picture too!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Because you are weird



Staxed said:


> weird double post...


----------



## priorwomanmarine

IBEW said:


> That is amazing!
> Fantastic picture too!


I am finally getting the photobucket thing down pat with lots of help from Daniel...he put alot of blood sweat and tears into helping me learn. lol


----------



## corpsegrinder

Nice! And here I thought my entubar quad maduro had a long ash piece like that.. You sure you didn't stick a tooth pick in there? It must be a trick!!


----------



## TommyTree

Maybe it's not her playing tricks on us. Maybe it's Daniel playing tricks on her. Either way, it's still a wild picture that I wouldn't have been able to take because I would have knocked the ash off fumbling for the camera.


----------



## priorwomanmarine

I was sure I was going to wreck it taking the picture. I am assuming since it is the green leaves on the cigar that it was more firm. Just an assumption.


----------



## lostdog13

Impressive, most impressive


----------



## Oldmso54

there are so many things that come to mind to say..... but I think i'll pass on any comment this time - LOL


----------



## IBEW

Oldmso54 said:


> there are so many things that come to mind to say..... but I think i'll pass on any comment this time - LOL


Yes, I was thinking the same..... :nono:


----------



## priorwomanmarine

tisk tisk


----------



## caputofj

wow


----------



## HugSeal

Nice burnt-leaf-residue(see, I managed to not mention any "that's a firm ash"-jokes. Oh wait...)

Really love the green wrapper too. Looks like it's unripe


----------



## vink

Nice!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Too funny Bjorn :rotfl:


HugSeal said:


> Nice burnt-leaf-residue(see, I managed to not mention any "that's a firm ash"-jokes. Oh wait...)
> 
> Really love the green wrapper too. Looks like it's unripe


----------



## ginomontreal

very Nice


----------



## Machine

very nice


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Sweet, I love a good ash.


----------



## john_007

wow thats great


----------



## SouthernSmoke

Very Nice!!!! One day I'll get there!


----------



## aea6574

That is crazy, I could never do that.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## HugSeal

My latest and longest so far, not even close to yours though pwm.


----------



## BDog

HugSeal said:


> My latest and longest so far, not even close to yours though pwm.


Nice one Linda. Thats some serious cigar ash levitation there! I have had some long ones myself. Especially the Diesel Shorty's and Nubs. Both firmly packed and if handled and smoked using good technique they can produce amazing results.

Whats that cigar above Bjorn?

I just picked up some of the 3.5 " Viaje Super Shots and this may be another good stick to try and produce a long ash. I may try it.?


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Nice!


----------



## HugSeal

BDog said:


> Nice one Linda. Thats some serious cigar ash levitation there! I have had some long ones myself. Especially the Diesel Shorty's and Nubs. Both firmly packed and if handled and smoked using good technique they can produce amazing results.
> 
> Whats that cigar above Bjorn?
> 
> I just picked up some of the 3.5 " Viaje Super Shots and this may be another good stick to try and produce a long ash. I may try it.?


It's a CAO Brazil, don't remember the vitola though.


----------



## priorwomanmarine

It's a nice one. Any ash that lasts that long is a nice looking ash Bjorn lol


----------



## cadet

HugSeal said:


> My latest and longest so far, not even close to yours though pwm.


So, does long ash improve the burn, or interfere with it?


----------



## BDog

On any stick that is tightly packed enough to achieve this sort of long ash it seems from my experience that the burn is improved and has less potential for canoeing or jagged edges. When the long ash tends to insulate the burning edge of the stick and therefore allows it to just continue to burn at a fairly linear rate. That is as long as you puff it at least once within a minutes time. I shoot for about-45 seconds.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

Sweet! Nice Ash!


----------



## BurnOne

Whaaa? i dont see an aaa..... ohhhh ASH. yeah thats a nice ash.... curvy just the way i like


----------



## zephead61

Never thought I would be telling a lady on this forum that she has a nice ash! :cowboyic9:


----------



## red123

that is a big ash. let me know if you ever end up with a ash bigger than that would you please. :cowboyic9:


----------



## hotbike0077

This is not as good as your ash, but I tried....







maybe next time.


----------



## bloodstock64

And it smoked great!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeanBen

How come everyone of you manage to create such big ash , I have never been able to create it..Please do share your exp.


----------



## Shemp75

bloodstock64 said:


> View attachment 38939
> 
> 
> And it smoked great!!!!!!!!


Thats almost as big as my...... never mind.


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Holding it very carefully lol


SeanBen said:


> How come everyone of you manage to create such big ash , I have never been able to create it..Please do share your exp.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

nyuk nyuk said:


> Thats almost as big as my...... never mind.


Thumb?


----------



## bbs1982

wow. Nice!!


----------



## SeanBen

priorwomanmarine said:


> Holding it very carefully lol


That was really funny...As if I am not holding it properly..


----------



## Herf N Turf

SeanBen said:


> How come everyone of you manage to create such big ash , I have never been able to create it..Please do share your exp.


It's a product of:

a) Consistent construction throughout the roll
b) Smoking quickly
c) Proper handling
d) Large Ring gage

I've also seen people cheat by putting a little piece of thin wire down the cigar. What some people will do for a little attention...


----------



## Tritones

'nuf said.


----------



## pvj

That's crazy..............


----------



## PatrickBateman

Tritones said:


> 'nuf said.


Black snake? If that's an ash, I want that cigar


----------



## pvj

wow


----------



## cavscout98

Cool!


----------



## Tritones

There are two theories about that particular ash.

Theory 1: It is the last known example of the Flaming Winged Serpent cigar. See this thread - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/312185-tritones-needs-help-contest.html

Theory 2: It's a cleverly-juxtaposed cigar butt and "firework" snake (3 or 4 tablets lit side-by-side)

I'll let you decide.


----------



## PatrickBateman

I will forever dream of finding a Flaming Winged Serpent.


Eureka! Whilst overhearing a conversation between my pet Chameleon and the neighbors Gecko, I overheard the locational pinpoint where I might find one of these mythical creatures. Review coming soon!


----------



## BrunoBlack

Tritones said:


> 'nuf said.


Looks like a sheep's horn.


----------



## Kevin Keith

"I've also seen people cheat by putting a little piece of thin wire down the cigar. What some people will do for a little attention..."

Cheat! I mean, yeah, it's cool to see but to cheat at it? hahaha


----------



## WyldKnyght

Tritones said:


> 'nuf said.


Looks like the smoked it with the cello on and it melted to the ash


----------



## Loki21

That is crazy.


----------



## smokin surfer

I'm calling photoshop on that one. No way unless it was smoked on the space station..


----------



## Kevin Keith

C'mon! It's a black snake! I like the kung fu music in this video. hahaha


----------



## chess

just saw this post (hence since I am new to the forums)

But sweet picture PWM


----------



## Tritones

Kevin Keith said:


> C'mon! It's a black snake! I like the kung fu music in this video. hahaha


Yes - it's actually 4 black snakes burned simultaneously side by side to get the right thickness to match the cigar butt. Then I moved the cigar into the proper alignment for the picture. No Photoshop, no ISS, just plain old trick photography.


----------



## blondie

I've never seen anything like that. Very cool! Oh, and SEMPER FI!


----------



## smokin surfer

It seems to me this thead kind of stalled out after Mike blew us all out of the water with that neat-o trick of the lens.. I really am dissappointed to learn that it was not a cigar lit up and smoked on the ISS.

This is a great thread topic and I'm hoping to see some continued activity here. I don't really have a record-breaking shot under my belt yet, but I did take a shot that somewhat reflects what I first thought of when stumbling across this thread. Check out this _ash_!

Carry on.

:focus::bolt:


----------



## smokin surfer

In the spirit of equal opportunity and with respect for fellow SOTL, especially you OP, maam.. an ash for every occasion.


----------



## AStateJB

Got a decent ash on my LP9 tonight.










It's still going, but I went ahead and snapped the pic just in case.


----------



## smokin surfer

I had one of those robustos this morning and snapped a picture at the half-way point. I deleted it, going for another half inch like you've got there, and immediately the ash bombed my foot. I nearly jumped out of my skin. Nice job!!


----------



## AStateJB

Here's the final shot...










Tapped it off at this point, just so i could fully enjoy the rest without worrying about lap ash. :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

Dang! Josh, that's impressive!


----------



## Loki21

Wow


----------



## Tritones

Here's an old one of Zilla holding a pretty good specimen I smoked.


----------

